# Steam cleaner detergent



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey guys

Bought a vax steam cleaner with a detergent tank.

Any ideas what I can use instead of their own stuff once it runs out?

Cheers

Rob


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Nothing, I never use anything with steam, there's no need.


----------



## sristeve (Apr 9, 2010)

as above no need for anything in a steam cleaner


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

I would dobt very much if it is a detergent tank. It will be the fill tank for the steamer. Please dont be tempted to ever put anything other than water in a dry steamer. 2 reasons. 1...You will damage the steamer and 2... And very importantly, Heat vapourisng any chemical can be very dangerous if inhaled. An APC works fine when diluted properly in a spray bottle, but, you dont know how it will react at high temperature and vapourised.

Steve


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

http://www.vax.co.uk/s6s-home-pro-steamer

It does have a tank for detergent and comes with a bottle of it


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

I have this  vacuum extractor steamer machine. And i use VP Heavy Duty Extraction Cleaner for cleaning seat and carpet and it works great at 80:1


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Only thing i would put in a steam cleaner would be an odur eater


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I have put a dash of zoflora in mine before just to enhance the scent after cleaning, wouldn't really need detergent though no matter what the manufacturer says.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

I'd never put anything but water in my steamer, but i have a dedicated tank for detergent. It actually heat the detergent and add it to the steam for carpet cleaning. It works better than a water extractor cleaner.


----------



## graybeard (Feb 24, 2013)

*Online Reseller for Desiderio in UK or Italy?*

Am looking for an online reseller for Desiderio accessories and replacement parts that is located in the UK or Italy, and might ship accessories/parts to Canada.

Background to question is that it looks like the Desiderio steamer might be manufactured for the European market in Italy.

The US manufacturer/distributor (VaporClean ?) doesn't appear to stock some of the accessories listed on the Capitani website in Italy. Hence the inquiry. TIA.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

graybeard said:


> Am looking for an online reseller for Desiderio accessories and replacement parts that is located in the UK or Italy, and might ship accessories/parts to Canada.
> 
> Background to question is that it looks like the Desiderio steamer might be manufactured for the European market in Italy.
> 
> The US manufacturer/distributor (VaporClean ?) doesn't appear to stock some of the accessories listed on the Capitani website in Italy. Hence the inquiry. TIA.


Desiderio is made here in Italy from Capitani. You could ask directly here. You will probably get a reply from Mrs Capitani herself.


----------

